# PRIDE DECADE. Great MMA Doc



## daihlo (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic Doc, lots of backstage, interviews, fights, the lot!
Heres Part1, its a long doc so broken into lots of bitesize chunks!

http://www.cagefilm.com/video/941/Pride-Decade-Doc-Part-1

Enjoy!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I loved Pride, so much better than UFC. cheers!


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 6, 2009)

awesome!  i'm going to have to check this out.


----------

